# D3 worth using an upgrade for?



## ras0787

I am currently rocking the DX. You guys think I should use my upgrade on the D3, or should I wait on something else. The slide out keyboard is something I really want to have.


----------



## pizzlewizzle

I bought a DX the day it came out...how are you already up for an upgrade??unless you bought a used one...I still have a lil less than a year left...i'd hold out for the bionic but that's just me


----------



## androidphan88

I am in the same situation as raz. Pizzle just a tip if you can afford it i actualy have a line on my account that is only a line that is exactly a year from my primary line, so i can get a new phone every year


----------



## EricErK

ras0787 said:


> I am currently rocking the DX. You guys think I should use my upgrade on the D3, or should I wait on something else. The slide out keyboard is something I really want to have.


i'd wait for the dx3 or d4


----------



## AndroidSims

Why not get it then just resell it on eBay later if you don't want it? I just burned my early upgrade on a Droid 3 and I'm happy about the decision. I'll have it Wednesday.

@ericerk: That's a whole year away at least, why wait if he can upgrade now?


----------



## Spaniard85

I'd say so, especially if you're wanting a physical keyboard again. I've only had hands on with it foe a couple minutes, but I was VERY impressed. Much more so than the DX2, but that's not really saying much.


----------



## neilrl79

It's worth it.


----------



## EricErK

AndroidSims said:


> Why not get it then just resell it on eBay later if you don't want it? I just burned my early upgrade on a Droid 3 and I'm happy about the decision. I'll have it Wednesday.
> 
> @ericerk: That's a whole year away at least, why wait if he can upgrade now?


cuz he has a droidx why upgrade now? its a menial upgrade, next years should be EPIC


----------



## AndroidSims

ericerk said:


> cuz he has a droidx why upgrade now? its a menial upgrade, next years should be EPIC


Its a pretty big upgrade. 1080p recording, front facing camera, superior dual core processor, 5 row hardware keyboard. Next year it should still be worth $250 or so on eBay. Sell it and pay the difference on a new phone. It's like getting it for contract pricing.

EDIT: Also has DDR2 RAM.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickasz23

unethical??? lol its called insurance fraud jackass!


----------



## Tabe

pizzlewizzle said:


> I bought a DX the day it came out...how are you already up for an upgrade??unless you bought a used one...I still have a lil less than a year left...i'd hold out for the bionic but that's just me


Primary accounts get (or... used to get, but you get to do it one last time if you bought your phone before they changed it) an annual upgrade. You can upgrade with discounted pricing but just not with the extra $50 or whatever off.


----------



## pizzlewizzle

I'm perfectly fine right now with my DX(especially with CM7 and hopefully some more development in the future!), but I might try to jack my moms upgrade for the bionic or hold out for the next "big thing" when my contract is up.


----------



## adamooo

Different spin on the question - bought a DInc2 from a VZW store ten days ago to latch in the unlimited data plan. Droid3 will be in-store just in time for me to trade in the DInc2 if I want to ($35 fee plus price difference of $50?). I see the spec differences (qHD, dual-core, phy kbd ; front camera not as good) - but for those who have touched a D3 how impressive is it? Should I take a chance on a change?

Side factors: 
- I wanted LTE but I don't want a 4.3" display in my pocket and don't want to have to charge twice a day. Will think about an upgrade late this year / early next.
- I don't care that much about the physical keyboard, but for 0.02" additional thickness I'll take it.
- I know some don't like Sense but I kinda do.
- I have a tablet to play with rooting, alt ROMs, etc so I don't HAVE to do that to my everyday phone ;-). (Nook Color woo!)
- DInc2 already has root, recovery, CM7, etc in public - I haven't applied until I decide whether I'm keeping it.


----------



## aczaplicki

AndroidSims said:


> Its a pretty big upgrade. 1080p recording, front facing camera, superior dual core processor, 5 row hardware keyboard. Next year it should still be worth $250 or so on eBay. Sell it and pay the difference on a new phone. It's like getting it for contract pricing.
> 
> EDIT: Also has DDR2 RAM.
> 
> I have the insurance on my phone, covers theft. When the time comes to upgrade I'll make a claim, sell the phone with a Bad esn, buy an upgrade then sell my replacement. It'll practically be free... if a little unethical.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Basically free, til you get arrested and go to jail over a phone!

Tapped from my Bolt.


----------



## AndroidSims

Kickasz23 said:


> unethical??? lol its called insurance fraud jackass!


There is a $100 deductible and it's $5.18 a month. Basically just getting my money back in one lump sum. Also, carriers charge us an arm and a leg off contract for a new device. So I don't really give a damn.



aczaplicki said:


> Basically free, til you get arrested and go to jail over a phone!
> 
> Tapped from my Bolt.


Done talking about this. Stay on topic please. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims

adamooo said:


> Different spin on the question - bought a DInc2 from a VZW store ten days ago to latch in the unlimited data plan. Droid3 will be in-store just in time for me to trade in the DInc2 if I want to ($35 fee plus price difference of $50?). I see the spec differences (qHD, dual-core, phy kbd ; front camera not as good) - but for those who have touched a D3 how impressive is it? Should I take a chance on a change?
> 
> Side factors:
> - I wanted LTE but I don't want a 4.3" display in my pocket and don't want to have to charge twice a day. Will think about an upgrade late this year / early next.
> - I don't care that much about the physical keyboard, but for 0.02" additional thickness I'll take it.
> - I know some don't like Sense but I kinda do.
> - I have a tablet to play with rooting, alt ROMs, etc so I don't HAVE to do that to my everyday phone ;-). (Nook Color woo!)
> - DInc2 already has root, recovery, CM7, etc in public - I haven't applied until I decide whether I'm keeping it.


I'm confident that the Droid 3 will have a good following. All in all for $199, it's a very solid device.I'll let you know how I feel about it tomorrow when I have it in my hands.


----------



## ras0787

Thanks for all the input guys. Not sure what I want yet lol.


----------



## Kickasz23

Go d3


----------



## DroidModderX

Not with bionic around the corner...unless you must have slideout keyboard.


----------



## kshen1

Definitely. This keyboard is undescribable....


----------



## bizzshow

Ok on my third day with the d3 and I will say I love this phone from the hardware (slightly heavy but well built) to the keyboard which is great probably the best I've used I got great battery life today made it threw my whole ten hour shift with plenty of juice left. And the fact that this phone isn't bug riddled like my last(g2x) I would say this would make a solid upgrade for anyone even those with a dinc2 had that this phone has been very fast and consistent in my few days of use now I need root


----------



## droidrage729

I like my d3 but my wife's getting a replacement dinc2 and I'll probably take the dinc2 and give her the d3. She needs the keyboard I don't. It's a good phone I guess I expected more from a dual core phone I don't play alot of high graphic games. I'm on my second d3 and I till get lag even with a dual core. The i've been hearing how solid the dinc2 is so I'm gonna give it a shot. It's a Great phone not for everyone and not perfect. yes it has the best keyboard its virtually the only decent one they have (there's not many). Software is OK sense 3.0 looks way better and I hear it runs smoother. The I can confirm d3 does lag while not a lot it does.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kshen1

I heard Sense 3.0 isn't the greatest, which Is why people switched over from the evo3d to the photon,etc.

But yeah this phone definitely does lag sometimes, probably something to do with all the bloatware and homescreen redraws it has

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtislemaster

droid3 is awesome!! music is kinda low, and eq effects dont help :\ i almost feel like the keyboard is hard to push in/out -___- idmtt

i definatly feel like moto has slowed this phone down its dualcore/ddr2 this thing should flyyyyy!!!!

looking forward to root and cm7, and have every intention of learning to compile and making a ROM of my own


----------



## EricErK

droidrage729 said:


> I like my d3 but my wife's getting a replacement dinc2 and I'll probably take the dinc2 and give her the d3. She needs the keyboard I don't. It's a good phone I guess I expected more from a dual core phone I don't play alot of high graphic games. I'm on my second d3 and I till get lag even with a dual core. The i've been hearing how solid the dinc2 is so I'm gonna give it a shot. It's a Great phone not for everyone and not perfect. yes it has the best keyboard its virtually the only decent one they have (there's not many). Software is OK sense 3.0 looks way better and I hear it runs smoother. The I can confirm d3 does lag while not a lot it does.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


Try and convince vzw to give you another d3 cuz some times they'll do it


----------



## EricErK

kurtislemaster said:


> droid3 is awesome!! music is kinda low, and eq effects dont help :\ i almost feel like the keyboard is hard to push in/out -___- idmtt
> 
> i definatly feel like moto has slowed this phone down its dualcore/ddr2 this thing should flyyyyy!!!!
> 
> looking forward to root and cm7, and have every intention of learning to compile and making a ROM of my own


Where i've looked online on how to but i can't find shizzz


----------

